# Stuck in lalaland... I need help out



## pinkygirl (Mar 20, 2009)

My husband and I meet 6 years ago. We had a pretty good relationship up until I found out he lied to me and we broke up. A week later we rekindled our relationship and I found out that I was pregnant. We stayed together for our new baby and two years later we got married. 
He always had part-time jobs and few months before I had my son he was fired. I made more money, so he stayed home with our new baby and went to school in the evenings. That only lasted 4 months and he stopped going to school. I worked 40+ hours a week, took care of our house, cooked dinner every night and he did nothing. I finally told he he needed to get his life together for us and he went back to school to become a pilot. The pilot training should have only taken him 12 months to complete but we are on year 3. He is not driven or motivated. We have lost two homes because of our financial crisis and moved to another state so that he can "focus" and finish his schooling. We have been in the new state for almost 1 yr and he is slowing progressing but not much. 
I am a very motivated individual and seeing him be this way make me very discourage about our future and his ability to provide a future for our family. 
I have talked to him about my feelings and he just gets angery. We don't tell eachother that we love eachother and we do not kiss. We are intimate because I give in and I do not want him to look into porn or cheat. 
I feel like I married a man I hoped he would be not the man he actually his.
What should I do?


----------



## picabu (Mar 11, 2009)

he sounds as if he is suffering from depression... he could probably use individual counseling to address how he is feeling about himself.


----------

